# bis nach der cebit warten?



## märz-hase (3. Februar 2010)

NOCH`ne frage vergessen_

lohnt es sich mit kauf zu warten bis nach der cebit, das die preise sinken o ä ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

Warten, wenn man kann, lohnt sich immer. Ob jetzt wegen Neuvorstellungen die Preise mehr sinken, als wenn keine Cebit wäre, kann man aber nicht sagen.


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2010)

Warten, loht sich Anfang des Jahres immer!


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

man kann immer so lange warten wie man will 

allerdings sollte man sich irgendwann auch mal fragen wie lange man noch warten will 

bzw. sollte man sich dann fragen ob man wirklich etwas braucht wenn mandie ganze zeit auch ohne es warten konnte


----------



## Kezu (7. Februar 2010)

bis zu cebit  zu warten lohnt sich kurz davor fast immer es werden fast immer neue produkte vorgestellt also sinken meistens die Preise für ältere oder es gibt bessere neuere


----------



## windows (7. Februar 2010)

Warten lohnt sich immer, besonders wenn bald eine großes Ereignis in der Computerbranche ist (Cebit, Ces, Keynote ...).

MFG
windows


----------



## midnight (7. Februar 2010)

Von wegen und warten lohnt immer. Es kommt ganz drauf an was du haben willst. Bei Grafikkarten z.B. lohnt sich aktuell (wenn man kann) das Warten auf Fermi, ja. Bei CPUs auf 6-Kerner zu warten ist humbug, warten kann man ewig, neue Dinge werden immer erscheinen.
Messen gibts fast das ganze Jahr über, da kündigt immer irgendwer irgendwas an.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2010)

Mit dem "warten" geht es hier wohl mehr um den Preis als um "will was neues haben"  Verbunden damit, dass bei ner Neuheit evlt. der Preis für die "alten" Sachen fällt.


----------



## märz-hase (8. Februar 2010)

Vielen dank für eure meinungen. 
Geht mir vor allem um sinkende preise- preiswertere möglichkeiten.
ich brauch eine mobile workstation für adobe cs4 und 3dsmax- und hab die Dell Precision M 6500
im Auge, in der basisikonfiguration, nur mehr RAM.
| Dell Deutschland

Es ist bisher die einzige mob. workst. bei Dell, die einen core i7 hat.Falls es z.B. demnächst auch die 6400 mit c i7 gäbe, vielleicht könnte die dann bisschen weniger kosten? wäre mein erstes notebook, hab keine ahnung, ob und wann die billiger werden..... und bis mitte märz könnt ich gerade noch warten mit der anschaffung.


----------



## Iceananas (9. Februar 2010)

Dell wird wohl kaum die Preise wegen Cebit drücken, sie waren noch nie auf Niedrigpreispolitik angewiesen, also kämpfen sie sich ihre Marktanteile nicht durch den Preis, von daher kannst du da zugreifen wie du es halt eilig hast.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich mache mir ja noch Sorgen wegen des € Problems

Soll der nicht wertloser werden - wegen der staatspleite Griechenlands?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

Für professionelle Foto- und Videobearbeitung sollte man möglichst viel Rechenleistung haben. Wenn du wartest, kriegst du für den gleichen Preis sicher ein stärkeres Notebook, das wird Wartezeiten bei Adobe CS4 verringern.
DX11 könnte auch ganz gut sein, vielleicht wird die Adobe CS5 davon Gebrauch machen (?). Folding@Home könnte auch profitieren.


----------



## dot (9. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Dell wird wohl kaum die Preise wegen Cebit drücken, sie waren noch nie auf Niedrigpreispolitik angewiesen, also kämpfen sie sich ihre Marktanteile nicht durch den Preis, von daher kannst du da zugreifen wie du es halt eilig hast.



Sehe ich aehnlich. Nach Ende der Cebit wird der Preis aehnlich konstant bleiben. Bei Notebooks hast du ja im Vergleich zum normalen PC-Komponenten noch geringere Preisschwankungen.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

Die Preise zurzeit gehen wirklich überhaupt nicht, habe 2 GB RAM einschicken müssen. Habe dann eine gutschrift bekommen, bloß ich kann mir keine neuen davon kaufen da 2 GB RAM mehr kosten als ich gut geschrieben bekommen habe. Also ein Wertanstieg finde ich eigentlich total frech -.-


----------



## märz-hase (13. Februar 2010)

werd ich tun, gleich kommende woche. danke


----------



## MaTzElUxE (22. Februar 2010)

Weil vorhin die rede von Fermi war, meinst du es ist sinnvoll? Weil ich will mir ein Gamernotebook kaufen. Und da ich sowieso noch etwas warten wollte, weil USB 3.0 auch noch ned bei Notebooks der renner ist, und ich was von Gtx 480 und Gtx 470 gelesen hab.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2010)

Inzwischen heißt es, dass Fermi erst im Mai kommt. Wer davor ein Notebook/PC/Grafikkarte kaufen will, muss auf Fermi verzichten.
Bis die mobilen Versionen einer Grafikchip-Generation kommen, dauert es erfahrungsgemäß immer ein bisschen. Wenn im Mai die Desktop-Fermis kommen, kommt der mobile Fermi vielleicht erst im Juni. Es muss sich ja erst ein Hersteller finden, der Notebooks mit diesem Chip baut.


----------

